# Indiana State Troopers To Get Raises



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by theindychannel.com*

Gov. Mitch Daniels announced Friday that Indiana troopers will be getting a substantial pay raise.

The increased rates will be variable, ranging from about 2 percent for high-ranking officials to as much as 20 percent for new troopers, 6News' Ben Morriston reported.

"We're going to be able to raise the pay of everyone in this department," Daniels pledged.

Daniels said money from the recently passed "Major Moves" highway initiative will fund the raises. The governor said a pay raise was planned for Indiana State Police even if Major Moves failed to pass.

Daniels said he hopes to add another 200 troopers to the force next year.

Thirty-six ISP recruits were sworn in Friday, joining the ranks of about 1,100 state troopers. Members of the 65th state police graduating class took their oaths to protect and serve after 23 weeks of extensive training.

Copyright 2006 by TheIndyChannel.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wasn't the pay piss-poor before?


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

When I worked out there in 1994 or so - recruits fresh out of the academy were making $18k.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I think it's important to consider the state that you're talking about too though, although $18K does seem a little rediculous. When I moved from Massachusetts to Florida, I took about a $5K per year (base pay) pay cut, but without the state income tax, and some other incentives we receive, I'm actually taking home almost exactly what I was taking home in Mass. I don't know the first thing about Indiana, but maybe the cost of living is a lot lower as it is down here.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

PearlOnyx said:


> I think it's important to consider the state that you're talking about too though, although $18K does seem a little rediculous. When I moved from Massachusetts to Florida, I took about a $5K per year (base pay) pay cut, but without the state income tax, and some other incentives we receive, I'm actually taking home almost exactly what I was taking home in Mass. I don't know the first thing about Indiana, but maybe the cost of living is a lot lower as it is down here.


I can't speak to Florida, but you can buy a very nice home in most parts of Indiana for $125 - $150k. Looks like heading into this raise, the base salary for a new trooper in Indiana was around $31,000.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

BST,

I think alot of people from the North East look at salaries in some of the southern and mid-western states and compare them to what they are making up north. You really can't compare when you consider the difference in cost of living. Money goes a lot farther. Although admittedly, Florida is all over the place. South Florida is just as expensive as Mass, while North Florida is dirt cheap compared to up there. Police departments are all over the place too. In Central Florida you can start out making $38K at a municaipal department base, and the next town/city over is starting at $26K. You really have to shop around.


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

A first year trooper will now make 37,691 opposed to the previous 31,408.

After 10 years the trooper will be making 47,604.

A Colonel with 10 years experience will be making 87,145.


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

No argument here.

I grew up in Indiana and have lived in Maryland, NJ, Ohio, Massachusetts, and now Minnesota. Cost of living varies widely....

B



PearlOnyx said:


> BST,
> 
> I think alot of people from the North East look at salaries in some of the southern and mid-western states and compare them to what they are making up north. You really can't compare when you consider the difference in cost of living. Money goes a lot farther. Although admittedly, Florida is all over the place. South Florida is just as expensive as Mass, while North Florida is dirt cheap compared to up there. Police departments are all over the place too. In Central Florida you can start out making $38K at a municaipal department base, and the next town/city over is starting at $26K. You really have to shop around.


----------

